# Stagmomantis Limbata



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought I along with hopefully more members could share some pictures we have of this awesome species.....

Some I took today. (straight out of the camera for all you photographers out there :lol: )



























Im using my humble Pentax K200d and sigma 105mm macro. I've got a long way to go


----------



## wuwu (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice work!


----------



## Pelle (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you Pelle and wuwu!

Ha, I should have put up the ones that are watermarked to make it look more official


----------



## Peter Clausen (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice to see so much appreciation for this native US species on the forum, recently! I've never noticed the light blue upper lip. I wonder if any of my nymphs have that? It's always interesting to see close-ups.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Peter said:


> Nice to see so much appreciation for this native US species on the forum, recently! I've never noticed the light blue upper lip. I wonder if any of my nymphs have that? *It's always interesting to see close-ups*.


Sure is.....I could look at close ups of mantids all day

I do love this species though......incredibly veracious (sp?) predators.... believe me!


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are some great pics.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Rick.

I'm hoping macrojunkie shows up to give me some constructive criticism because I just checked his flickr and im in awe :blink: 

Any one else with stagmomantis pictures they want to share fill free to post em here


----------



## kamakiri (Apr 20, 2009)

Good work and glad to see you're taking more pics!

Just one suggestion for the last two pics you posted which appeared a little dark to me.

Check your exposure/histogram...this is the original shot:






This is adjusted (obviously in post):






But if you see a dark histogram when shooting, adjust your settings and re-shoot. You're much better off if you get the exposure right in-camera, and if not, then fixing in post can help.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 20, 2009)

As soon as I took the pictures I uploaded them on here so like I said they are straight from the camera. They have all since been edited.... believe me im not that much of a noob  I'll change the pictures in my original post with the new ones when I get a chance.


----------



## superfreak (Apr 20, 2009)

theyre fantastic  hehe...everythings better with bluetooth...


----------



## revmdn (Apr 20, 2009)

Real nice.


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 22, 2009)

My lone male nymph:






and one of my L2's


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 22, 2009)

Wonderful pics Yeatzee! i have couple of S. carolina pics, not as sharp as yours though, and with "bright" background opsss...


----------



## yeatzee (Apr 22, 2009)

Its hard to get sharp pics of mantids because more often than not (atleast for me) they can't sit still. I suggest highly that you shoot outside more...all the shots I have posted besides the one of my lone male were done outside. Its much harder to get a good inside shot compared to a good outside one.


----------



## kamakiri (May 20, 2009)

My yellow _limbata_ 'Mandy':


----------



## yeatzee (May 20, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Katnapper (May 20, 2009)

She's a pretty girl! ^_^ And she's not scared... she's just yella!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 20, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> My yellow _limbata_ 'Mandy':


i have one that looks like this, i think my "stagmomantis" is most likely a "limbata" i have 1 male an 1 female BOTH just shed to adult at the same time =)


----------



## kamakiri (May 20, 2009)

d17oug18 said:


> i have one that looks like this, i think my "stagmomantis" is most likely a "limbata" i have 1 male an 1 female BOTH just shed to adult at the same time =)


Then put up some pics! I'd love to see one of mandy's relatives!


----------



## d17oug18 (May 21, 2009)

you asked for pics and i finally got my camera, i tryed to focus! i tryed to take um far away, the camera is still kinda static-ee lol





















heres the male, this bastard scared me 30 times trying to take his pic, he flew at the camera AND at me lol i kept waving my hands like a girl infront of my face and screaming and yelping lol





















be gentle, i cant take pics for ###### lol


----------



## kamakiri (May 22, 2009)

Nice. Looks like limbatas to me...especially the one with the girl's hind wing peeking out. Looks yellow, so they should be limbatas.


----------



## cloud jaguar (May 22, 2009)

Nice, doug - pretty limbatas! Good pics too


----------



## d17oug18 (May 22, 2009)

nice to know ive been naming them wrong lol  thanks guys


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jun 2, 2009)

All of of you have very nice mantids...


----------

